# What's my first upgrade?



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

So I bought my dream machine, a 2009 Roubaix. It came with Mavic SL wheel set, nice, but now I need advice on what should be my first upgrade item, either for weight or operation. For example should I upgrade to a Dura Ace rear derailer, chain and sprockets, or carbon fiber handlebars, FSA crank (really expensive), or titanium skewers? Thanks again for all you alls help so far. My first real ride was last Saturday on the new bike and I'm in love with my bike!! haha


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Your first upgrade should be to get the motor to a maximum state of tune. You do that not by spending more money but rather by getting on your new bike and riding the hell out of it.

I'm not trying to be sarcastic, or nasty. I just don't understand why people buy a bicycle and think they have to start immediately swapping parts around. Ride the thing as it is. When a given component wears out or proves itself sub-par for some reason, THEN replace it.

(The only exceptions to this would be fit/comfort items like the saddle and stem; and tires, if the stockers prove to be flat-prone, lack traction, etc.)


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

+1

You have a very nice bike as is. No need to upgrade anything on the bike until it wears out.


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

I understand and agree. I plan to ride this bike lots of miles, so tires and chains will the first things to replace!! I was planning on building another bike, a Tarmac with a size smaller frame, so I could get my girlfriends riding more too, so I was thinking any parts I upgrade my bike to, the old parts would go to the smaller Tarmac I love to ride, but I also like working on bikes too. Thanks, and I don't consider your comments sarcastic, I appreciate them!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I would chime in to agree with what everyone else said - unless something is giving you trouble, no reason to upgrade. If you want to upgrade something, wait until it wears out.

While there may be reasons to put together a bike from a frame and parts (you already have a lot of the parts sitting around for free, it's your old frame but you needed the components for the new frame, etc) it seems like it's always cheaper to buy a new bike with the components already on it.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

havanabama said:


> I was planning on building another bike, a Tarmac with a size smaller frame, so I could get my girlfriends riding more too....



How many girlfriends and how hot? That might determine how fast you mod LOL 

Nice bike!

**


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Get some nice bibs/cycling apparel if you don't already have that, then get a chain or two and possibly a cassette. Get riding!


----------

